# Humminbird 788ci issue with Navionics



## CPO RETIRED (Nov 18, 2008)

Just received Navionics Premium for the northern states. Having trouble trying to figure out how to get it to work in my bird 788ci. I put the card in the sd slot, power up the unit and then what??? The boat is on the trailer in my pole barn and cannot get a gps fix. Maybe that is part of my problem? Anyone familiar with how this is supposed to work, please offer me some advice.

Very Respectfully,

John T. Forton
CPO, USN-RET


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ask this question in the Warm water fishing section and you might get a better response. Good luck


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Once the gps gets it's position it should overlay the navionics map automaticlly. 

Steve


----------



## CPO RETIRED (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks, for the tip, that is what a buddy told me late last night. After work today I will put the boat in Lake Leelanau and see what happens


----------



## L Carr (Jun 11, 2007)

You don't have to have a fix to use the mapping. Make sure you have the chip in, and set it up to read the GPS and not the sonar. Then go to a lake you want to look at. You DO NOT have to have GPS fix, Chief.

And THANKS FOR SERVING OUR OUR COUNTRY IN UNCLE SAM NAVY. RETIRING AS A CPO IS SOMETHING YOU SHOULD BE VERY PROUD OF. The officers might think they know everying, but it is the Chiefs that run the Navy!!!
LCinOH
'The Plotter Professor'


----------

